# 08 Brute 750 Oil Leak



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

When I was defrosting my Brute last March I noticed I have oil stains on my engine. It was completely packed with snow and ice after riding it during winter. I have 550kms on it (334 miles) and was a bit surprised to see it.

I performed a few searches before I posted a new thread but I'd like to see what you guys think.

One scenario was oil from the air box came out the duck bill and leaked on the engine. A possibility because I do like to raise the front wheels and I haven't siliconed the hole in the air box yet or have a catch can. Another reason could be a loose valve cover or the front oil seal is going. I don't think the front seal is going b/c there is oil on the top also.

I'm going to book some alone time with my Brute in the next handful of days to see if I can determine where it's coming from, just thought I'd ask the experts first.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

One more pic...


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

Looks more like water to me, oil will touch mud once and grab it all. If it is oil then it's just leaking, doing wheelies can cause oil pressure and make it want to push out the rocker cover gasket. I just did a 840 and put a healthy amount of the proper gasket maker on there and it still leaked a little, just happens. As long as it's not leaking excessively don't worry about it. Wipe it off and see if it leaks again. As for the oil down low.. It looks like its coming from in between the cases, but that is very unlikely and still looks like water to me.

The stain coming out of your crank position sensor wires is common enough, if it is oil then silicone it up around it if it continues you'll need to take the side cover off clean and reseal it.

And below the cylinder is why I believe it is water is because there is no oil going through there.. there is only 1 oil pipe on the right hand side of the front cylinder and it should not leak, even if it does it just falls back in the case.


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks Waddaman! I took the pic of the front oil seal about 1.5 months ago and the others about 3 days ago. The Brute has been sitting since March and luckily I don't have any drips or puddles under it.

This may sound a bit stupid but I wonder if I had oil come out of the air box duck bill, fill small pockets in the ice surrounding the engine and when the ice thawed deposited on the engine. Yeah I know sounds like I've been sniffing glue but I can't figure out why it would be below the cylinder and it was mega packed with ice / snow.

I'll clean it up go for a ride then do another inspection. I'm hitting the trails on May 19th (first ride in spring) and am super excited. 

I'll definitely keep an eye on my oil levels too.

Again thanks for your help!


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

The crank case vent is inside the air filter, the duck bill drain is outside the filter. There is no way the oil can get outside the filter unless you flipped the bike and all the oil drained into the air box.


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

Funny you should ask if I flipped it. I didn't roll it but I did put it on its side in November. I was doing doughnuts in the snow and was launched off the Brute when I took it a bit too far. It was on its side for about 30 seconds.


----------



## Waddaman (Oct 3, 2010)

I doubt that would do it.. not long enough. If it was upside down and all the oil drained into the filter so much it would push out the filter and then fall out the duck bill. If it would get enough to go through the filter it's probably enough to notice a significant drop in oil.


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

I agree with you bud, my theory was a long shot.

Thanks again Waddaman!


----------



## z24guy (Nov 27, 2010)

I would clean it up real good and ride it a bit to see if it is a leak. I over-oiled my K&N and had the red filter oil leaking from my air box, so you could be on track with that idea.


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks z24guy! I was looking some pics I took when I was out playing in the snow to see when it started. I took one of the engine because I found a good way to defrost my beer. I'm a Manitoba guy and the beer freezes pretty quick here. 

I took the attached pic about 1 hr before I loaded up the Brute and headed home from my last ride.

BTW, placing a beer on the dipstick / resting it on the side of the engine defrosts it pretty quick. I think the Kawasaki engineers had this in mind when the V-twin was developed. :beerchug:


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

DanOMite said:


> Thanks z24guy! I was looking some pics I took when I was out playing in the snow to see when it started. I took one of the engine because I found a good way to defrost my beer. I'm a Manitoba guy and the beer freezes pretty quick here.
> 
> I took the attached pic about 1 hr before I loaded up the Brute and headed home from my last ride.
> 
> BTW, placing a beer on the dipstick / resting it on the side of the engine defrosts it pretty quick. I think the Kawasaki engineers had this in mind when the V-twin was developed. :beerchug:


That sir is an EPIC idea. 






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

Update 

I brought the Brute in for a checkup at a local dealer b/c I couldn't find time to perform maintenance myself. Plus I wanted to have a look at the 2012 Brutes so why not kill two birds with one stone. I'm not planning on purchasing a 2012, I wanted to see one up close. Nice machine!

Anyways, the mechanic said I have some oil is weeping out from the rocker cover but it's noting to worry about, same thing Waddaman said earlier in this post (thanks again buddy).

I just wanted to add a quick update b/c I hate reading threads that don't have conclusions. 

wmredneck, yeah I'm pretty proud of figuring out the beer defroster thing. It's tough to have a beer when you open it, turn it upside down and it only drips out.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Is there a gasket that goes between the rocker cover and the cylinder head?? mine just started leaking and i cant seem to find anything on the diagrams on kawi parts house or rocky mountain. Its never leaked there before and the bike has been sitting way more lately then ridding. Im actually trying to sale it now and when i pulled it out of the shop i noticed the leak. I also changed the valve cover O ring, but when i took a closer look i seen a drop of oil in the seem.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

No gasket just a good sealer like yamabond or durabond 1197


----------



## dman66 (Feb 20, 2011)

I use Hondabond on the rocker cover. Love the beer can pic - EPIC.....
The oil leak to me looks like the rocker shaft bolt seal .


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

if i remove the cover do i need to be worried about the cam it self moving or popping up? I was reading another thread and a guy said if you remove the cover the cam it self pop up.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

Get the cylinder on top dead center compression stroke.
Remove the can chain adjuster for that cylinder. This will let all the pressure off the can an rockers so the can should stay in place

---------- Post added at 04:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:45 PM ----------

Cam damm spell check


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

When i pull the cover off. Do i have to make sure the cam wont pop up?? I was reading another thread and somebody said to watch for this.


----------



## rmax (Nov 21, 2009)

If you follow post 17 there should be little to no pressure on the can
An even if there is some pressure its not going to pop out of the head an fall in the floor
Be sure an follow torque specs and tightening sequence when putting cover back on 
I have seen a set of heads wasted by over torquing the cover bolts


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Thanks man. I didnt realize i already posted that.


----------



## DanOMite (Oct 20, 2011)

dman66, that beer defroster came in handy many times, sits perfectly on the dipstick. I wanted to share the knowledge with fellow snow riders about one unpublished feature of a Brute. 

I still have the weeping but it hasn't gotten any worse. For now I'm keeping an eye on it. I'll give the Hondabonda whirl if it worsens. I attached a pic of when I installed my snorkels in 2013.


----------



## CatDaddy6 (Jan 21, 2015)

Just ride it I replaced ever seal and still leaks so I just ride out...


----------

